# Slow day...



## gnappi (Apr 27, 2019)

We went out today, despite the morning starting off weird with a C-R-A-Z-Y lady taking pix of us while we were staging the boat telling us we were trespassing in a public park, AND calling the police, we had mediocre results.

Two ~1.5 lb LMB in the boat, one over 2, and a small snakehead. The LMB released unharmed, the snakehead with a severe headache.


----------

